# Smartwatch for Swimming



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

I would have posted this over in the Smartwatch forum, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of activity.

Thinking of picking up a Samsung Galaxy 42mm. I will be using for swimming. Description states 50m, so more than enough for a simple dip in the pool. Anybody here use a smartwatch for swimming, and more specifically, this Samsung. Or, any other recommendations? Cost is not a big deal since most of these are under $500.

BTW, I am an auto watch fan, but have sold all but one - my Hanhart Pioneer Preventor 9. Just looking at going another direction.

Thanks


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I use a Suunto Spartan Trainer to track my hiking, jogging, cycling and swimming. Pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I think this should answer your question:

https://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00078058/

It also appears to have a 'swimming' tracker - like most activity trackers too - it would be pretty pointless to include that if the watch couldn't be worn in the pool!


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

If you're not totally committed to Samsung, I'd seriously check out Garmin's offerings. The New Vivoactive 3 is fantastic - a lot of my runner friends swear by it. And my wife owns the Garmin Forerunner 645 (with music storage) that she loves. My own Fenix Descent is a bit on the large side, but well worth the cost - in both dimensions and finances - to own. At least for me - since it doubles as a dive computer and a smart watch / activity tracker.


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

Being a very active guy, I love my Garmin Fenix 5. I honestly wear it more than my mechanical watches (Ceramic Daytona white dial and Explorer 114270). I do not have to worry about it, the battery life is ridiculous, and it has a lot of interactive capabilities with Strava and other social media to connect you with other athletes. The other benefit is my mechanical watches stay pristine longer haha!


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

scjones88 said:


> Being a very active guy, I love my Garmin Fenix 5. I honestly wear it more than my mechanical watches (Ceramic Daytona white dial and Explorer 114270). I do not have to worry about it, the battery life is ridiculous, and it has a lot of interactive capabilities with Strava and other social media to connect you with other athletes. The other benefit is my mechanical watches stay pristine longer haha!


That was also on my short list, but at 47mm, a bit too large for me. My criteria: round (do not like square watches), not too large (so 42mm is just right), and water resistant.


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

I got a fenix 5s plus recently as replacement for my Suunto ambit 3. Great size at 42mm, wrist heart rate , gps, maps, training programs, etc etc. 
Works for me.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

There are 42mm Samsung Galaxy watch.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy would be more than suitable for swimming. Unlike other commentators here I prefer a true smartwatch rather than an activity focused device, due to versatility, screen quality and touch screen.


----------



## ocN55 (Aug 29, 2018)

Apple Watch is my swim watch of choice


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Garmin Instinct works for me.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

I would suggest going with a Fenix 5. Garmin has a good reputation for their swimming activities and the accuracy. The Fenix lineup destroys any watch that Samsung or Casio can come up with.


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Garmin Instinct works for me.
> View attachment 13750559
> View attachment 13750561


 I want this watch, could you tell me what is the measurement lug to lug. Regards

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Di3gors said:


> I want this watch, could you tell me what is the measurement lug to lug. Regards
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Circa 48mm.


----------



## pankajpros (May 3, 2021)

You will get your answer in this best waterproof smartwatch post. here many smartwatches mentioned for swimming purposes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ocN55 said:


> Apple Watch is my swim watch of choice


In the time since this thread was still active, my wife and I started doing water workouts at the Y (aqua Zumba, etc) and I used my AW for them. Works just fine, it's comfortable, easy to read and lets me log what I need. I'm not a lap swimmer because my stroke just sucks (I never figured out how to turn my head and breathe), so I can't personally testify for how well it tracks laps and distance.


----------



## dashdude (May 3, 2021)

My Samsung Active 2 has been great for swimming. It has a water lock feature that supposedly adds some protection as well.


----------



## pambadi (May 3, 2021)

Not sure of how many watches have the "spit all the water out from the speakers" thing Apple watches do, but if you're not on an iPhone, there's no real point going Apple watch. I will say it seems to hold up very well to being dunked constantly though.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

dashdude said:


> My Samsung Active 2 has been great for swimming. It has a water lock feature that supposedly adds some protection as well.


It does not add any protection just locks the screen. so it won't react to buttons and "ghost touches". Samsung been really good so far and yes you can take 50m WR for swimming.


----------



## dashdude (May 3, 2021)

That is correct. The watch does ejects water when the lock is turned off.


----------



## G-Shocky (Apr 13, 2013)

Second the Garmin Instinct. Tried the Apple Watch and didn’t like it. Don’t like how you can export activities to something like Strava without running a separate app.


----------

